# Snowboard Thief ousted- Gunnar Thorngren



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Figured this deserved it's own thread, and to me it's a feel good story where sometimes the good guys do come out ahead. The suspect allegedly stole 5 snowboards and a set of skis. One snowboard which belonged to me.










Broomfield man charged in connection with snowboard thefts | SummitDaily.com



















https://www.facebook.com/GunnarThorngren?fref=ts


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

what what state cuz i know theres one near me. and in that first picture he looks stoned as fuck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He wears FD t shirts he should be sodomized with a broom handle.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hes been crying for his mommy in the mug shots


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Now there's a face I'd like to hit


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

even made the news...


http://denver.cbslocal.com/2012/11/20/air-force-cadets-foil-attempt-to-steal-skis-snowboards/


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

felony charges but will be plea bargained down to simple fine. Good that he got caught, wish the cadets would have pounded him a little, but best not to get the good guys in trouble.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

FUCKING GAPER! I love how guys flip the bird to be a "tough guy"... Live with a woman for 4 years that separates the men from the boys! It ain't easy!

Hopefully he gets a suitable punishment...


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

slyder said:


> felony charges but will be plea bargained down to simple fine. Good that he got caught, wish the cadets would have pounded him a little, but best not to get the good guys in trouble.


The little prick works at broomfield Christy Sports too! I've emailed his manager already, hopefully he looses his job, pays a fine, and at least gets probation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh you should just go into the store and make him boot fit you and be the customer from hell.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, if this shit for brains stole my board, I'd wish upon him the worst type of dick cancer.

But, this kid is young enough that hopefully he can learn from his mistakes and get his shit together. Gut check time for this young man.

If he'd stolen my board, he'd have a fucking curb stomping coming his way to ensure the lesson took effect.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

always glad to hear a scum bag got caught. Hopefully he does straighten up but hopefully he gets sodomized in jail first.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I fucking HATE thieves, so this is a GREAT ending to this story. It will get plea bargained down to just about nothing, especially for the juvenile, but at least now Gunnar isn't going to be able to find work anywhere they do a background check. :thumbsup:


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

ha ha ha lol ha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Hopefully he gets a suitable punishment...


Like being forced to live with a girl for 4 years?


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Needs to go to jail for a few months so he can live as a girl. No better way to learn crime does not pay.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

> The owners of the missing gear were contacted and all indicated they wanted to press charges, the report stated.


AWESOME! :laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

YES! Hahaha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Report stated over $3500 in equipment !!!!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

StreetDoc said:


> The little prick works at broomfield Christy Sports too! I've emailed his manager already, hopefully he looses his job, pays a fine, and at least gets probation.


I bought a helmet from the Christy Sports website last year. The image was in dark gray but I go tit in a weird tan color. When I tried to return it, the kid on the live chat was being a real bitch about it and was really rude. I wonder if this asshole was the guy. I returned the helmet eventually and bought it in the correct color from another website, but man, they were douches at Christy Sports.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

post the pics and story on thedirty.com


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

My snowboard is my most prized possession. It's my dream car, my true pride and joy.
And if some asshole was to try to steel my baby one day... I'd go Liam Neeson on his ass!
I'd call him: "I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE, BUT I WILL FIND YOU, AND I WILL..." I'd chase him down and find out who he is, where he lives, and how to get to him. At 3:00 AM I'd break into his house..."WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY DAUGHTER?! (board)". I'd find that he handed it to a bunch of rich gangsters who are trying to auction it for their own use! They'd then capture me and try to kill me, but I'd escape and take 'em out...I'd then find my board leaving on a boat. I'd jump on the boat, take down the gangster criminal running this whole operation and take back my snowboard!

And then a few years later they'd take my board again in an epic sequel, in which I would again kick their asses (hopefully for good this time) and take back my beloved board.

What would I do then? I'd go snowboarding, of course!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Gdog42 said:


> My snowboard is my most prized possession. It's my dream car, my true pride and joy.
> And if some asshole was to try to steel my baby one day... I'd go Liam Neeson on his ass!
> I'd call him: "I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE, BUT I WILL FIND YOU, AND I WILL..." I'd chase him down and find out who he is, where he lives, and how to get to him. At 3:00 AM I'd break into his house..."WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY DAUGHTER?! (board)". I'd find that he handed it to a bunch of rich gangsters who are trying to auction it for their own use! They'd then capture me and try to kill me, but I'd escape and take 'em out...I'd then find my board leaving on a boat. I'd jump on the boat, take down the gangster criminal running this whole operation and take back my snowboard!
> 
> ...


cool story bro.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> I bought a helmet from the Christy Sports website last year. The image was in dark gray but I go tit in a weird tan color. When I tried to return it, the kid on the live chat was being a real bitch about it and was really rude. I wonder if this asshole was the guy. I returned the helmet eventually and bought it in the correct color from another website, but man, they were douches at Christy Sports.


 No you dealt with their corporate D bags in Dillon CO completely different location. More than likely this kid works in rental land. 



Gdog42 said:


> My snowboard is my most prized possession. It's my dream car, my true pride and joy.
> And if some asshole was to try to steel my baby one day... I'd go Liam Neeson on his ass!
> I'd call him: "I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE, BUT I WILL FIND YOU, AND I WILL..." I'd chase him down and find out who he is, where he lives, and how to get to him. At 3:00 AM I'd break into his house..."WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY DAUGHTER?! (board)". I'd find that he handed it to a bunch of rich gangsters who are trying to auction it for their own use! They'd then capture me and try to kill me, but I'd escape and take 'em out...I'd then find my board leaving on a boat. I'd jump on the boat, take down the gangster criminal running this whole operation and take back my snowboard!
> 
> ...


So all I got out of this is you're 15 years old.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I look at that kid and think tool! 
Like seriously....if someone takes my board i'll hunt them down! 

Glad the tool got caught! Maybe he'll get bitch-a-fied in jail.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Like being forced to live with a girl for 4 years?


I said suitable punishment, not the death penalty!!! :laugh:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No you dealt with their corporate D bags in Dillon CO completely different location. More than likely this kid works in rental land.


Yeah, you're probably right.



BurtonAvenger said:


> So all I got out of this is you're 15 years old.


Close... I'm 27.:laugh:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

What a dirtbag. Punks like that are an aggravating reminder to lock up your gear.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some of you guys are saying he's only 18 and maybe he'll learn his lesson... I don't think he will, I'm more of a believer in if ur a piece of shit at 18... ur probably a piece of shit at 24...

Wish he took my board, would of been a nice ass beating followed by some bowl movements in his direction :thumbsup:


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> Some of you guys are saying he's only 18 and maybe he'll learn his lesson... I don't think he will, I'm more of a believer in if ur a piece of shit at 18... ur probably a piece of shit at 24...


word. you can learn a lesson after getting caught by stealing snickers or beer from the shop or doing some other small mistake. there shouldn't be a place for douches in snowboarding world, no mercy for them

i read the previous thread about that stolen board, news that this jerk got caught made my day so much better


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

bpowder;543139 you can learn a lesson after getting caught by stealing snickers or beer from the shop or doing some other small mistake. [/QUOTE said:


> Exactly. Swiping a chocolate bar from a corner store is a youthful mistake. Swiping 5 boards and a pair of skis isn't a "mistake", its what happens when you don't learn from those previous mistakes.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Agreed...as piece of shit at 18 is a piece of shit at 24, and likely one at 30. Sure there are exceptions to the rule, but as my old friend Tom Lykis used to say "just because there are exceptions to the rule, doesn't mean the rule isn't true."

IMO he should be banned from the mountain permanently.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I remember back in the day when I would worry about my snowboard getting stolen. Not a concern with a battered seasoned board. I have a new one I aint rode yet, now when I mount the bindings on that one I will have to worry about dicks stealing it. With my current board, no one wants it.

I like hearing about people getting busted stealing people's equipment on the mountain. They should focus on this as a opposed to trolling the parking lot looking for stoners. Maybe they should have mountain watch guard equipment instead of that one roller at Keystone.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

So how often do those bastards actually unscrew the binding off that has the lock on the get to the board? 

Is that likely to happen? I might buy 2 locks for both bindings just in case, next time I go out west. :thumbsup:


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Those locks are effective. Thieves walk up and take easy stuff to steal. They aint gonna be carrying bolt cutters when there are plenty of unlocked snowboards to steal. They aint gonna take the bindings off, cause there are a lot of people around base areas and that would be obvious.

People that steal other people's things are losers that can't support their drug habits or whatever their expenses are.

Becareful leaving your board near parking lots, gondolas or anywhere were the thief has an easy escape. Keep records of the serial number, cause if someone is busted and your board was reported stolen you could get it back. The serial number can identify it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure how old some of you are saying you don't learn many lessons after 18. I'm 30 and I'm now distinctly aware of just how goddamn dumb I was and most others are/were at 18.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Those locks are effective. Thieves walk up and take easy stuff to steal. They aint gonna be carrying bolt cutters when there are plenty of unlocked snowboards to steal. They aint gonna take the bindings off, cause there are a lot of people around base areas and that would be obvious.
> 
> People that steal other people's things are losers that can't support their drug habits or whatever their expenses are.
> 
> Becareful leaving your board near parking lots, gondolas or anywhere were the thief has an easy escape. Keep records of the serial number, cause if someone is busted and your board was reported stolen you could get it back. The serial number can identify it.


100% agree when it comes to prevention, no one will go through the trouble of breaking your lock and getting caught when more than half the boards are left unlocked. 

My friends say I waste my time locking up my board, I say I rather be too save than have my board/bindings stolen which are worth around $1000.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

those pocket snowboard locks suck. I bough the burton one and decided to check it out and I clipped the wire in 1 try with a small pair of pliers. I carry a full on 4' bike lock with a combo dial now. fits in my coat pocket or I lock it up to the rack in the AM. 

As for Gunnar, he was put on "leave" from work until he goes to court. I got an email from christy sports regional manager. He is trying to say he was the innocent victim in the car and didnt know his friend was taking the boards.... but they found a set of skis and 4 boards next to his car along with his boot prints leading to them. Haven't heard back from the police yet, plan on going to court though. A reporter from the Gazette is working on getting me the names of the guys that caught them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

StreetDoc said:


> I carry a full on 4' bike lock with a combo dial now. fits in my coat pocket or I lock it up to the rack in the AM.


I've mentioned this before, and it may be a Canada only thing but I carry the "Ski Key" lock everywhere. Every mountain I've ever been to in Canada has them, and I'm pretty sure the mountains I've hit in VT and NH had them too...










Just checked their site and they're based in Whistler, so maybe they don't have full integration in the US yet? The resorts have to buy their racks from them, or make something similar themselves I guess? :dunno:

I lock my board every time it's out of my site. Even if I'm just heading inside to take a 1 minute leak...


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

i like to tempt fate. Have lock, but don't always lock up. Prob explains how i got a motorcycle stolen as well


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I've mentioned this before, and it may be a Canada only thing but I carry the "Ski Key" lock everywhere. Every mountain I've ever been to in Canada has them, and I'm pretty sure the mountains I've hit in VT and NH had them too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure we don't have those kind of racks in Colorado though, Ours are like that though, but just a simple "UUUU"shape to rest your ski or board in, which is unfortunate because I see ski's or boards fall over or get knocked over all the time and no one has the time of day to pick them back up(probably don't want to look guilty lol). The best idea I've seen so far is to use a heavy duty bike lock, have a buddy watch it, or put it in your car. 

Personally I just pee out in the woods, take lunch at my car, or if I must go in somewhere I'll either bring my board with me, or lean it against a window that will be in my site the entire time I'm in there. Unless of course its my rock board, then I just feel sorry for the person that steals it :laugh:



Gdog42 said:


> So how often do those bastards actually unscrew the binding off that has the lock on the get to the board?
> 
> Is that likely to happen? I might buy 2 locks for both bindings just in case, next time I go out west. :thumbsup:



Also you don't have to worry about someone taking your bindings off with one of the cheezy locks because one simple twist or snip with some tin snips and your board is gone a lot quicker then taking bindings off. An extra lock just means an extra 2 seconds of work for the would be thief :dunno: It's a decent deterrent though, like a small dog or putting security signs up around your house when you don't really have a security system. A thief will usually go the easier route if there's a "chance" you really do have a big dog or security system. Just put your board next to an even nicer one if you must haha


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

The parking lots are targets for theft too. If you have valuables in your vehicle, don't make it obvious. Resorts are full of D-bags. I don't think this is a West Coast or East Coast issue.

Being proactive can prevent a lot of problems. If I saw someone fucking with my preciouses, they would see what the word defense means. It may be sharp and pointy. I will chase for the justice, don't touch my preciouses.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I fucking HATE thieves, so this is a GREAT ending to this story. It will get plea bargained down to just about nothing, especially for the juvenile, but at least now Gunnar isn't going to be able to find work anywhere they do a background check. :thumbsup:


Hey off topic. Are you on the Freebord Forum? I think I have read a few of your posts on there. If so nice meeting up here if not, sorry wrong person.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Not sure how old some of you are saying you don't learn many lessons after 18. I'm 30 and I'm now distinctly aware of just how goddamn dumb I was and most others are/were at 18.


OK you have a point, but making a mistake or doing something stupid at 18 like fucking a girl raw or drinking too much or being a dick or getting into a fight is different than stealing a bunch of snowboards from a resort...

I don't think criminals change too much, but that's my opinion and your entitled to yours.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I've mentioned this before, and it may be a Canada only thing but I carry the "Ski Key" lock everywhere. Every mountain I've ever been to in Canada has them, and I'm pretty sure the mountains I've hit in VT and NH had them too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wish those were the norm around Co. I have seen them, at Breck maybe? Monarch? :dunno: Don't remember where...



ComeBack_Kid said:


> I fucking HATE thieves, so this is a GREAT ending to this story. It will get plea bargained down to just about nothing, especially for the juvenile, but at least now Gunnar isn't going to be able to find work anywhere they do a background check. :thumbsup:


Kind of a double edged sword there. Kid goes to jail, gets out broke, can't get a job, goes right back to stealing. Except now he's better at it because he just spent a bunch of time with hard core criminals. 

I am glad they caught the little puke, I would think that Co is pretty harsh on stuff like this. The resorts wield a lot of power around there, and anything that effects the bottom line, like it not being safe for tourists, would be dealt with severely. StreetDoc, keep us informed of the proceedings, I'd be interested to see what the little shit gets.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> OK you have a point, but making a mistake or doing something stupid at 18 like fucking a girl raw or drinking too much or being a dick or getting into a fight is different than stealing a bunch of snowboards from a resort...
> 
> I don't think criminals change too much, but that's my opinion and your entitled to yours.


It depends what the punishment is, if the risk/reward balances in their favour they'll be a criminal till the die, if there's a risk of getting a REAL punishment then they might try and change their lives.

But thats just my views and they don't seem to be shared by anyone in the justice system!

Alex B


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully all the mountains in the area get together and they all trespass this kid from their hills.

Get a written trespass order prohibiting him from being anywhere on their property (hill, parking lot, stores, etc)

I do not feel bad for this kid 1 bit. He could have been caught stealing YOUR snowboard. He stole someone's and it could easily happen to you.

He has probably stolen many board and just got caught this time.

There are probably many board stolen and sold by this kids and his friends.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaha the kids face in the mugshots is absolutely PRICELESS!!

Waahnnn I got caught, MOMMY help me out!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Easto said:


> Hopefully all the mountains in the area get together and they all trespass this kid from their hills.
> 
> Get a written trespass order prohibiting him from being anywhere on their property (hill, parking lot, stores, etc)
> 
> ...


I'm going to look into this next time I'm up there. I would be satisified if the kid gets probation, a fine, fired from his job in the snowboard industry, and is banned from the mountain. I'm not sure how to respond to Christy's email yet, I feel the kid should be fired. I'm almost positive he's going to get off in court because that's the nature of the beast but if he keeps his job I'll be pretty upset.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Christy's blows giant donkey dick anyway.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I've mentioned this before, and it may be a Canada only thing but I carry the "Ski Key" lock everywhere. Every mountain I've ever been to in Canada has them, and I'm pretty sure the mountains I've hit in VT and NH had them too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This

10/char


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I've mentioned this before, and it may be a Canada only thing but I carry the "Ski Key" lock everywhere. Every mountain I've ever been to in Canada has them, and I'm pretty sure the mountains I've hit in VT and NH had them too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the company? Individual Locks I am looking to get one now! Thanks!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Is this the company? I am looking to get one now! Thanks!


Here's the original company: Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems

They work excellent but unfortunately the resort has to have the matching rack for them to work. As I mentioned this isn't a problem in Canada and it appears some parts of the states, but others may not have them.

I'm sure like any lock they can be defeated, but you'll be tougher to break than the thin cable lock, and they are smaller and lighter in your pocket. You'd have to remove a binding to get the board out, by that time they'll steal somebody elses...

Good luck!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Here's the original company: Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems
> 
> They work excellent but unfortunately the resort has to have the matching rack for them to work. As I mentioned this isn't a problem in Canada and it appears some parts of the states, but others may not have them.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks I bought one! Here is the link to resorts that use the system. Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks Most of my local hills use it! Awesome!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Hey Thanks I bought one! Here is the link to resorts that use the system. Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks Most of my local hills use it! Awesome!!!


That's a pretty cool map actually... Didn't know it existed! Turns out I wasn't full of shit when I said I thought VT and NH had them.

No idea how much other racks compare in prices to their racks, but from the resorts point of view they can make money off the sale of the locks, and the racks are quite durable (they're just aluminium stock welded together, should last indefinitely.

Hope it works out for you! For what it's worth, I keep the key on a loop on the inside pocket of my jacket. That way I just open my jacket when I need to lock/unlock and pop it in my pocket.

Make sure there's no snow or ice in the slot where you put the lock in, I've heard of them getting stuck. Same with the pin, make sure it's not covered in ice.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

StreetDoc said:


> I'm going to look into this next time I'm up there. I would be satisified if the kid gets probation, a fine, fired from his job in the snowboard industry, and is banned from the mountain. I'm not sure how to respond to Christy's email yet, I feel the kid should be fired. I'm almost positive he's going to get off in court because that's the nature of the beast but if he keeps his job I'll be pretty upset.


Did he steal your board?
You seem a little too eager to go after this kid for some random guy on the internet. Captain America trying to restore order to the snowboard world.. :dunno:


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That's a pretty cool map actually... Didn't know it existed! Turns out I wasn't full of shit when I said I thought VT and NH had them.
> 
> No idea how much other racks compare in prices to their racks, but from the resorts point of view they can make money off the sale of the locks, and the racks are quite durable (they're just aluminium stock welded together, should last indefinitely.
> 
> ...



Love the Ski Key system. I don't know if I am imagining this, but it looked like Sunshine reduced the amount of Ski Key racks this season. Not a big deal but I hope this isn't them trending towards eliminating them altogether!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Did he steal your board?
> You seem a little too eager to go after this kid for some random guy on the internet. Captain America trying to restore order to the snowboard world.. :dunno:


Did you read the thread? YES, he did steal my board. It's indifferent assholes like you that promote theivery  If you don't like the fact that I'm pissed off about some little piece of shit stealing my brand new setup then don't open the thread. It's pretty obvious what it's about in the title.

"It didn't happen to me so I don't give a shit" right?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Did he steal your board?
> You seem a little too eager to go after this kid for some random guy on the internet. Captain America trying to restore order to the snowboard world.. :dunno:


For a guy who tends to spout off on here a lot, you sure don't read to well eh? :dunno: I think Street Doc is well within his rights to push for justice!

This threads original post...


StreetDoc said:


> Figured this deserved it's own thread, and to me it's a feel good story where sometimes the good guys do come out ahead. The suspect allegedly stole 5 snowboards and a set of skis. *One snowboard which belonged to me.*


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

StreetDoc said:


> Did you read the thread? YES, he did steal my board. It's indifferent assholes like you that promote theivery  If you don't like the fact that I'm pissed off about some little piece of shit stealing my brand new setup then don't open the thread. It's pretty obvious what it's about in the title.
> 
> "It didn't happen to me so I don't give a shit" right?


Let the butthurt flow through you.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> For a guy who tends to spout off on here a lot, you sure don't read to well eh? :dunno: I think Street Doc is well within his rights to push for justice!


tsk tsk Poutanen


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

saloman said:


> Love the Ski Key system. I don't know if I am imagining this, but it looked like Sunshine reduced the amount of Ski Key racks this season. Not a big deal but I hope this isn't them trending towards eliminating them altogether!


I know Nakiska usually doesn't bring all the racks out until they open full time. Louise has 3-4 ski-key racks mixed in with the rest.

Some of the mid-mountain lodges don't have them. So it's board against the window and I watch it like a hawk! Going to be more serious when I get my new board. I'd hate to see $1700 worth of board and binding walk away.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Let the butthurt flow through you.



niccccce I hope some day your shit gets stolen.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> tsk tsk Poutanen


You came "back" here when that contest for dummies was on by C3. Isn't it done yet? Can you go back to your other forum yet? :cheeky4: Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> You came "back" here when that contest for dummies was on by C3. Isn't it done yet? Can you go back to your other forum yet? :cheeky4: Sounds like a great idea!


Ha, like I said, I'm going to stick around because I enjoy talking about snowboarding. It seems like that bothers you, well, then good.

Anyway, gonna stop derailing the thread, although it's always fun to poke you with a stick :laugh:


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Ha, like I said, I'm going to stick around because I enjoy talking about snowboarding.


is that what you call what you're doing?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

StreetDoc said:


> is that what you call what you're doing?


Ha, this is a snowboard forum, is it not?

Christ, panties all up in bunches ITT. Watch out people!!

I skimmed the OP and looked at the pictures (considering that's what takes up 95% of that post anyway), and just read briefly what everyone's thoughts were on the subject. My BAD on not reading that it was your board lol, just figured you were some random internet dude trying to get this kid fired because you can't stand to see any injustice in this world.
If it's your board, I have no problem with you going after him, just get your panties out of your brown star first.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Ha, like I said, I'm going to stick around because I enjoy talking about snowboarding. It seems like that bothers you, well, then good.


Then one of these days you might want to start talking about snowboarding! :laugh:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

StreetDoc said:


> I'm going to look into this next time I'm up there. I would be satisified if the kid gets probation, a fine, fired from his job in the snowboard industry, and is banned from the mountain. I'm not sure how to respond to Christy's email yet, I feel the kid should be fired. I'm almost positive he's going to get off in court because that's the nature of the beast but if he keeps his job I'll be pretty upset.


What you could do is bring all the court documents etc with the kids name and allegations to the mountain. Ask to speak to a manager. Present him with all the documents and ask if they can trespass him from the hill indefinitely. It's private property so the owner or an agent of the property can trespass whoever they want. 

If I was the owner I wouldn't want a thief on my property targeting honest users of the hill. 

This kid steals my board and now I have no board. Means I won't be coming back to the mountain. I won't be purchasing lift tickets, won't be buying food, won't be buying lodging. 

Not only is the owner of the board losing out, but the mountain losses a customer who no longer has a board and can't board (spend money at the hill). Not everyone can go buy new stuff, or have insurance, or $50 bucks to rent everyday.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Then one of these days you might want to start talking about snowboarding! :laugh:


There's chain control over the summit on I80 today, finally some snow to get a good base going.

Happy?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

poutanen said:


> You came "back" here when that contest for dummies was on by C3. Isn't it done yet? Can you go back to your other forum yet? :cheeky4: Sounds like a great idea!


Loving that people are still super butt hurt about this.

Also people who steal shit, especially those fortunate enough to take up a hobby as expensive a mountain sports, are fucking assholes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> Loving that people are still super butt hurt about this.


Not butt hurt at all, I'm just blown away by all the "knowledge dropping" that's been here since then and I can't keep up!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You're right, that doesn't sound butt hurt at all....

Anyway, that kid looks like an asshole, please carry on making fun of him. Thank god for social networking.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> You're right, that doesn't sound butt hurt at all...


Stop saying “Butthurt”.

OP kid should have to do community service for his deeds. Maybe some creative sentencing? He should have to stand at the base of the hill for a week with a sign saying "Please lock up your boards so idiots like me don't steal them!"


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Butthurt actually predates the internet....and this guy would be butthurt if I brought that up. You really don't seem butthurt now, btw.

He should work board check for 2 hours at whatever resort he gets a pass to (if ever)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no. he should be decapitated on youtube and his blood drained into a snowmaking machine - then spray all the fresh, red, "man-made" snow all around the board racks as a warning.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Ha, this is a snowboard forum, is it not?
> 
> Christ, panties all up in bunches ITT. Watch out people!!
> 
> ...


Your Fail Troll comments are boring. Next time you feel like posting, kindly headbutt a knife instead.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Your Fail Troll comments are boring. Next time you feel like posting, kindly headbutt a knife instead.


Ouch, that was brutal..

Try again.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I think he means butthurt a knife, if I read that internet link correctly....and I, like, toooootally did.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That's a pretty cool map actually... Didn't know it existed! Turns out I wasn't full of shit when I said I thought VT and NH had them.
> 
> No idea how much other racks compare in prices to their racks, but from the resorts point of view they can make money off the sale of the locks, and the racks are quite durable (they're just aluminium stock welded together, should last indefinitely.
> 
> ...



Dude you ROCK! Thank you for your wisdom!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Your Fail Troll comments are boring. Next time you feel like posting, kindly headbutt a knife instead.


Dude are you on the Freebord site too?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Dude are you on the Freebord site too?


I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Your Fail Troll comments are boring. Next time you feel like posting, kindly headbutt a knife instead.


Your the only fucking troll here, all I've seen from you is trollish! 

Edit: I take that back 
You should like seriously not act like a dick all the time

Sweeet profile pic btw :thumbup:


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I have no idea what that is.


Someone on a forum for Freebord has the same pic as you and I thought you ride the freebord too. Nevermind. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Your the only fucking troll here, all I've seen from you is trollish!
> 
> Edit: I take that back
> You should like seriously not act like a dick all the time
> ...


LOL new guy. Do us all a favor next time you're snowboarding and ride into a tree. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL new guy. Do us all a favor next time you're snowboarding and ride into a tree. Thanks. :thumbsup:


don't worry, someday you'll have manners to!
Maybe after you bad mouth someone in person? 
Don't hide behind your computer tap tapping away

And I generally avoid trees

also, you mite want to have your vision checked if you don't have time to react before running into trees, possibly your big ego clouding your vision?

Anyway, I'm not going to play this game.
Show your a real man and move on


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> don't worry, someday you'll have manners to!
> Maybe after you bad mouth someone in person?
> Don't hide behind your computer tap tapping away
> 
> ...


Your jimmies seem rustled. Keep crying.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Your jimmies seem rustled. Keep crying.


Your the only one crying.


----------

